# Liege für 2 Personen



## DerSimon (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch eine Liege die für zwei Personen geeignet ist? Habe schon viel gesucht aber leider noch nirgendwo etwas gefunden. 

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Erik_D (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Hi Simon!

Z.B. die B.Richi 'Raptor Big Boy' mit 107cm Breite und belastbar bis 250kg.
Kostet aber auch dementsprechend....270€.


----------



## Carras (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

107 Breit? für Zwei Leute?

Ja Ok, Wenn ich meine zwei Kinder drauf lege, könnte es gehen.

Aber Erwachsene? no Chance... zumindest nicht, wenn es noch irgednwie bequem sein soll.

die 107 cm Breite werden ja auch bis zum Rand der Polsterung gemessen.
Der Rahmen sitzt weiter Innen. Also würde jede Person mit einer Seite direkt auf dem Rahmen liegen. Sau unbequem.

so genannte "Karpfenliegen" für zwei Personen, gibt es nicht. 
zumindest hab ich sowas noch nie gesehen.

Da müsste die Rahmenbreit mal gut 135 bis 140 cm haben! Dann noch der verbreiterte Rand der Polsterung! Und schwupps hat das Ding ein Packmaß, welches kein normales Auto mehr aufnehmen kann. Mal ganz abgesehen vom Gewicht, daß so ein Ding dann wiegen wird. Auch die Konstruktion der Rahmen würde da etwas ganz spezielles werden,...


Grüßle


----------



## Erik_D (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Ich habe ihm lediglich die größte Liege rausgesucht, die es momentan gibt.
Ich würde mich auch niemals mit 2 Leuten auf die Liege legen.


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Hehe,

mir wäre ne Karpfenliege, egal bis wievielkg die zugelassen ist, doch immer zu instabil dafür. Und das hat nichts mit meinem Gewicht, oder dem meiner Freundin zu tun |supergri Gott sei Dank ;P 

Außerdem - hat schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht wie das dann mit der Bisserkennung ist? Was machste denn wenn der Bissanzeiger losheult während ihr mitten im Spiel seit? |supergri

Nene, das würde ich schon voneinader trennen ;P Und wenns ganz dringend ist, eben auf ne große 2-Personen Luftmatratze umsteigen.
Die ist vom Packmaß her auch besser geeignet!

Viel Spaß :g


----------



## DerSimon (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Vielen Dank an Eric und Carras für die einzigen sinnvollen Kommentare.

Beim Rest wundere ich mich nicht darüber, dass die keine Frau zum fischen mitnehmen können......


Und für dich singt heute auch mal wieder das Niveau.


Andal schrieb:


> Eine Liege für zwei... gehts hier ums fischen, oder ums fi...n?



Arm und niveaulos


----------



## cafabu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Na ja, die Frage war auch zu verführerisch. 
Also mal im Ernst. Eine richtige Doppelliege gibt es nicht im Handel. Zu unhandlich und die Stellfläche nicht meht Outdoor geeignet. Wie schon gesagt gibt es extra breite Liegen, die sind aber auch Einzelliegen.
Empfehlung: Zwei Liegen.
Carsten


----------



## Seele (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Also ich finds auch total bescheuert ne Liege für 2. 1. Das Packmaß ist unter aller Sau, 2. kann auch ne Frau 10cm weiter schlafen, 3. wenn mans so nötig hat gehts auch anders am Wasser. 
Allein wegen der Handlebarkeit abgeleht, imho.


----------



## lsski (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

UND Zack aus der Bucht 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/INTEX-Luftbe...g_Outdoor_Matten_Matrazen&hash=item588f45caef

:m So was muss es wohl sein !


----------



## Lupus (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Man man man echt die Härte!!!

Also zum Thema, wie schon gesagt 2 Mann(äh Mann/Frau) Liegen gibt es nicht! Die erwähnten Doppelmatratzen sind völlig ungeeignet für den Outdooreinsatz!

Was man wohl dichter als eine Angelliegen aneinaderschieben kann wären 2 Teile hiervon:
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=136927&k_id=2002&hot=0
Gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen!

Junge Junge manch einer kommt auf Ideen aber wie heißt es so schön jeder Jeck is anders!
Simon reagier doch nicht direkt so ange*** auf solche Beiträge! Du musst schon zugeben das dein Anliegen ein wenig aus der Art fällt|kopfkrat
|wavey:
Lupus


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm lediglich die *größte Liege* rausgesucht, *die es momentan gibt*.



Was im Übrigen nicht der Fall ist |supergri

Meine Prologic Survivor ist 115cm breit ...


----------



## DerSimon (31. August 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Hallo Wolkenkrieger,

was ist das denn genau für ein Modell? Im aktuellen Prologic Katalog finde ich die Survivor nur mit 98 Zentimetern. http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p4004_ProLogic-Survivor-Ergo-Bedchair.html

Viele Grüße

Simon



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was im Übrigen nicht der Fall ist |supergri
> 
> Meine Prologic Survivor ist 115cm breit ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

OT gelöscht. Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, also verkneift Euch das rumgespame.


----------



## Erik_D (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Wenn meine Freundin mitkommt über Nacht, dann nehmen wir immer 2 Liegen. Ist einfach angenehmer, und man liegt ja eh direkt nebeneinander.
Und willst du auf einer Liege dann auch zu zweit in einem Schlafsack liegen? Dann wird das bei einem Biss aber ein kleines Chaos


----------



## basti1585 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

In der aktuellen Blinker 09/2011 war eine CD mit dabei. Auf dieser CD ist ein Video wo die B.Richie Liege vorgestellt wurde. Angeblich kann man auch zu zweit "bequem" drauf liegen.


----------



## Carras (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*



basti1585 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Blinker 09/2011 war eine CD mit dabei. Auf dieser CD ist ein Video wo die B.Richie Liege vorgestellt wurde. Angeblich kann man auch zu zweit "bequem" drauf liegen.


 
EI jooo,

als Spargeltarzan vielleicht,....

Mal im Ernst.

Wie soll das gehen, wenn der Rahmen (sprich die Rohre des Gestells) gerade mal max. 100 cm Breite bieten.
Wenn niemand direkt auf den Rohren liegen will (soll) dann hat man pro Person eine effektive "Liegebreite" von deutlich weniger als 50 cm. 

Bei meinen zwei Kiddis mit 4 Jahren, mag das ggf. noch gehen.

Aber versuch doch einfach mal zwei erwachsene Personen auf einer 0815 Matratze mit eine Breite von 90 cm, bequem nebeneinander liegen zu lassen.

Daß das alles ganz Bequem gehen soll, würde ich den Bereich der Märchen einsortieren.

Grüßle


----------



## basti1585 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Gemütlich wirds net, das steht ausser Frage. Ich würds wohl auch eher wie die meisten hier mit 2 getrennten Liegen lösen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Hallo Wolkenkrieger,
> 
> was ist das denn genau für ein Modell? Im aktuellen Prologic Katalog finde ich die Survivor nur mit 98 Zentimetern. http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p4004_ProLogic-Survivor-Ergo-Bedchair.html
> 
> ...



Das ist genau die. Der Rahmen ist knapp 1m breit und wird aber kräftig überlappt gepolstert. Die Polsterung ist wirklich heftig.

Insgesamt ist die Liege dann 115cm breit (weis ich genau, weil ich keine anständige Tasche finde deswegen).


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Eine Große und stabiele Liege ist die Nash Wideboy, da kann man auch mal zu zweit drauf pennen. Besser ist es aber wohl 2 Liegen nebeneinander zu stellen

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Lil Torres (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Eine Große und stabiele Liege ist die Nash Wideboy, da kann man auch mal zu zweit drauf pennen.



ja, kann ich bestätigen.

die hält selbst barry austin aus...

wer den nicht kennt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7v-q8G3gbg

:q


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Die ganzen Liegen haben den Nachteil, dass aufgrund der Rahmenbauweise der/die Körper immer zur Liegeflächenmitte "rollen".
Das mag gehen, zu zweit.
Gut schlafen ist was anderes.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*



volkerma schrieb:


> Die ganzen Liegen haben den Nachteil, dass aufgrund der Rahmenbauweise* der/die Körper immer zur Liegeflächenmitte "rollen".*
> Das mag gehen, zu zweit.
> *Gut schlafen ist was anderes.*
> 
> ...


 


Volker,#h

ich habe zugegebenerweise nicht alles gelesen.:m
Aber gibt es nicht auch andere Kriterien als nur
gut schlafen? |supergri


----------



## hotabych (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ja, kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> die hält selbst barry austin aus...
> 
> ...



na soo viel hat die liege in dem video nicht zu tragen, der großteil des massigen körpers liegt ja auf dem boden:q


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Jürgen,

in meinem Alter ist der gesunde Schlaf wichtig.
In Deinem Fall mögen andere Interessen Vorrang haben.
Hier wurde schon allerhand gelöscht, daher Vorsicht.
Mit zwei Leuten in so einem Ding kann man nicht entspannt schlafen- meine Erfahrung.
Falls andere Aspekte eine Rolle spielen, wie bei Dir, finden sich da Wege.
Zwei Liegen sind der Weg.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## NickAdams (4. September 2011)

*AW: Liege für 2 Personen*

Die ultimative Doppelliege findest du hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4in1-XXL-Fel...120741399103?pt=NATO_Shop&hash=item1c1cbf8a3f

So long,

Nick


----------

